# Logitech G 19 Tastatur beleuchtung und LCD funktionieren nicht!



## Anupius (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Habe mir heute die G19 geholt und auch gleich ein großes proplem mit der Tastatur!

Und zwar geht weder die Beleuchtung noch das LCD aber alle Tasten funktionieren wie sie sollen auser die Makro-Tasten und die tasten die was mit der beleuchtung zu tun haben!

Under dem geräte manager wird sie nicht richtig erkannt auch nicht under Logitech G-series Key profiler wird nur meine G13 erkannt ( Version 3.03.133)!

Ich benutze Windows 7 64 bit und da ist auch noch ein eintrag under Geräte und Drucker und da wird sie mir richtig angezeigt mit bild wenn ich da under Treiber schaue dann wird nur der microsoft Treiber angezeigt (Treiberdatum 21.06.2006)!

Hatte vorher die G15 drann gehabt, kann es sein das es vieleicht noch Treiber reste drauf sind die vieleicht stören könnten?

Hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen 
Mfg Anupius!


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (31. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ich wüsste jetzt nicht genau, wie man dir helfen soll, aber check mal die Punkte:
1) richtigen Treiber drauf ? Ich weiß, dass Hardwarehersteller oft die Treiber an die jeweilige Windows Version anpassen, sodass man nicht nach dem Motto gehen soll "unter Vista läuft, also wird auch 7 schaffen"
2) den alten Treiber sauber entfernen und noch mal neu installieren
3) probiere mal unter XP. Ist in meinen Augen die sicherste Variante, dann kannste auch sehen, ob das Teil überhaupt keine Probleme von der Hardwareseite macht.


vllt muss man im Treiber LCD usw aktivieren ? Ich habe bloß die Tastatur nicht, daher kann ich nur Vermutungen machen


----------



## Anupius (31. Oktober 2009)

Danke für dein Antwort!

Der Treiber ist der für Windows 7, habe ihn jetzt vieleicht 10 oder mehr deinstaliert und Instaliert, daber ist immer das selbe, die G13 erkennt er sauber aber nicht die G19!

Habe auch die Tastatur an nen anderen rechner versucht zu instalieren woh xp drauf ist, da ist das selbe proplem wie bei meinen Rechner!

Ich gehe mal davon aus das es ein Hardwarefehler ist und ich die Tatstatur umtauschen muss!

Mfg Anupius


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (31. Oktober 2009)

Bevor du die noch umtauschst, gucke mal auf der Microsoft Homepage unter Windows 7, da haben die eine Kompatibilitätsliste erstellt, schau mal nach, ob deine Tastatur aufgelistet ist


----------



## Xion4 (31. Oktober 2009)

Blöde Frage, aber hast du die Tastatur auch an die Netzsteckdose gepackt???


----------



## Anupius (31. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe bei Logitech mal geschaut und bei microsoft, bei logitech wird es ab den Treiber 3.03 den ich drauf habe als kompatibel bezeichnet aber under microsft finde ich die G19 nicht!

Ja das Netzteil habe ich an der Tastatur und ist auch in der dose^^ die orangene LED dieregt da woh das kapel in die tastatur geht leuchtet auch!

Aber das mit dem kompatibel kann ich eigentlich ausschlisen da ich es auf nen anderen Rechner mit XP auch schon versucht habe und da das selbe proplem besteht!

Mfg Anupius


----------



## Prinzpaddy (31. Oktober 2009)

wo finde ich die kompatibilitätsliste auf der hp?


----------



## Xion4 (31. Oktober 2009)

Naja, wenn du es an 2 verschiedenen PCs getestet hast, und beidemal nicht läuft, was könnte dann die Ursache sein????


----------



## rabit (31. Oktober 2009)

@xion4 
Das ist schon eine recht anspruchsvolle Frage ich werde unsere IT Abteilung fragen vieleicht können die mir ja n Tip geben.
Ich aber vermute mit meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn es liegt an der Tatatur selber.


----------



## Chucky1978 (31. Oktober 2009)

Die Beleuchtung MUSS auh ohne Treiber funktionieren... Ohne Treiber etc. siuehst du auf dem LCD
halt nur das Logitech-Logo.

Aber ohne das Netzteil geht keine Beleuchtung und kein LCD... checke einfach mal, ob aus deinem NT Strom raus kommt...

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das du mit der Tasta zumindest schreiben kannst, damit würde ein fehler an USB zu 99% schonmal ausfallen.

Tippe auf Netzteil oder Tasta selbst, wenn das NT i.O. ist

Wenn die orange LED am Kabel der Tastatur Leuchtet ist das NT in Ordnung... dann liegt es wohl an der Tastatur selbst... sicher das die
Treiber, ggf. die G-Tasten nicht funktionieren mit der neusten Logitech-Software? einfach mal von M1 die G1 taste belegen und
z.B eine Anwedung verknüpfen., wenn das geht, kann es sein, das einfach nur die beleuchtungstaste nen Hau weg hat o.ä. was damit
zusammen hängt

Ich selbst hab weder in Vista noch W7 Ultimate Probleme... nur für die Belegung der G-tasten/LCD, muss ich halt die Software installieren, und da
reichte für W7 bei mir auch schon der original-Treiber der CD von Logitech anfangs.

Also einfach zur RMA einschicken, das die beleuchtung nicht in Ordung ist, und fertig... Mit Treibern wirst du nichts machen können, damit das LCD sich einschaltet,
wenn es schon anfangs nicht funktioniert mit dem Logitech-Logo


----------



## rabit (31. Oktober 2009)

Also sorry
Bei solchen Sachen stecke ich die komponenten in die entsprchenden Schnittstellen und an die Steckdose und wenns net Funzt, direkt zurück und gegen ein anderes umtauschen.
Er hat es ja an einem XP Rechner ausprob. und da funzt es auch net.
Nicht damit rum ärgern.


----------



## realgoldie (31. Oktober 2009)

Auf der G19 ist auch ein an aus Schalter der sitzt rechts neben dem LCD Bildschirm. Wie ich meine Tastatur angeschlossen habe musste ich auch erst mal einschalten damit die Beleuchtung ging.
Wenns dann auch nicht geht umtauschen an Windows 7 64bit liegts nicht hab ich auch drauf .


----------



## G-Ruben (1. November 2009)

hi,

bin grad beim googlen hier auf den thread gestoßen und hab dein problem gelesen.

das gleiche problem hatte ich mit meiner ersten G19 auch, kurzfristig ging es für maximal eine sekunde, wenn ich das display gedreht habe. der logitech support meinte, ich soll die g19 zurück an den händler schicken, das habe ich gemacht, und von diesem mein gled zurückbekommen, woanders bestellt (wollte nicht auf reperatur warten, außerdem war es woanders inzwischen 30 eur billiger) und die ging einwandfrei, mit beleuchtung, sondertasten display....

mfg, G-Ruben


----------



## Anupius (1. November 2009)

Ich bedanke mich erstmal für die vielen Antworten von euch!

Ich werde sie Morgen umtauschen, da es offensichtlich ein defekt der Tatstatur ist!

Mfg Anupius!


----------



## Rakyr (16. November 2009)

Ich grad das hier mal aus, weil ich auch ein Problem mit meinem Windows 7 64bit und meiner neuen G19 hatte.
Hab nämlich beides erst seit ein paar Tagen im Einsatz und kann nicht sagen ob meine G19 unter Vista die gleichen Probleme hat.
Und zwar wird die G19 zwar USB-technisch erkannt, dh die Standard-Tasten funktionieren alle, und die Beleuchtung funktioniert prinzipiell auch wenn ich das Netzteil einschalte, aber die Tastatur wird trotzdem nicht als G19 erkannt. Ich habe sowohl die Treiber von der CD und die aktuelleren von der Logitechwebsite probiert, aber nach der Installation seh ich im Info-Bereich nur eine Meldung mit "Bitte schließen sie ihr G-Series Gerät an" und ich kann nichts weiter damit machen, außer das Prgramm beenden. Aber wie gesagt, die Standard-Tasten funktionieren. Ich gehe also davon aus, dass es ein reines Software Problem ist.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung von sowas bzw. kann mir dabei helfen?

mfg
Rakyr


----------



## Martinlexx (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe jetz bestimmt schon 2 stunden im google gesurft und finde keine 100%ige lösung für das problem ich habe nämlich das selbe bzw. ein ähnliches problem... meine g19 funktioniert zwar einwandfrei aber sobald ich nen neustart vom pc mache funktioniert nur die tastatur selber (ohne display und beleuchtung) und wenn ich sie dann ausstecke am pc und wieder einstecke funktioniert das display und die beleuchtung auch auf einmal einwandfrei... aber ich will doch nich jedesmal meine tastatur aus und einstecken wenn ich den pc hochfahre... ich hab aktuelle treiber hab windows 7 64bit und ich hab auch schon den oft gegebenen rat mit usb von high speed auf fullspeed umstellen schon probiert (was bei mir nicht geht im bios da kann ich die usb schnittstellen nur an oder aus machen aber keine geschwindigkeit umstellen) ich hatte zu anfangs auch meine maus im usb hub der tastatur und diese woanders einzustecken hat auch kein anderes ergebnis gebracht.
alles hat nichts geholfen... also meines erachtens kanns nur ein software problem sein.. aber ich bin da kaum bewandert was solche dinge angeht. ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen. Ich hab im übrigen auch das problem dass wenn ich meinen pc neutstarte dass dann die mikrofoneinstellungen wie z.b. der  20+db boost immer zurückgesetzt wird... gibts da einen zusammenhang? danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Januar 2010)

Hi!

Ich habe da ein ähnliches Problem mit meiner G19.
Ich habe folgende Konfiguration:
Die Tastatur und die Maus (Logitech MX1000 Laser) sind an einen USB-Hub angeschlossen.
Dieser wiederum ist an einen USB-Umschalter angeschossen, so dass ich alle beiden (Maus und G19) an beide Rechner umschalten kann.
Nur an einem Recher funktioniert es einwandfrei.
Am andren Rechner bekomme ich meist ein 'unknown Gerät', die Tatstatur (Standdardtasten) geht, aber weder Beluchtung, noch Sondertasten oder gar das Display.
Auf beiden Rechner ist W7 64-bit drauf.

Mir fällt dazu nix ein;evtl mache ich morgen noch mal 'ne Nuinstallation.

Grüße

JOchn


----------



## Mister HighSetting (10. Januar 2010)

Das scheint ja ein reines Win 7 proplem zu sein. Vlt liefern sie demnächst einen treiber der win 7 unterstüzt.........steht den irgendwo das die tastatur Win 7 unterstützt?


----------



## Stingray93 (10. Januar 2010)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich habe da ein ähnliches Problem mit meiner G19.
> Ich habe folgende Konfiguration:
> ...



Schließ die Tastatur an beiden PC´s mal einzeln an und ohne Hub!
Dann installierst du den Treiber auf beiden PC´s neu (vorher deinstallieren)  und dann steckst das mit dem Hub alles wieder zusammen...das sollte eig. klappen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Januar 2010)

Hi!

habe ich gemacht - nach dreimal neue Treiber klappt's - komischer Weise am besten mit dem von der Cd, der angeblich kein W7 unterstützt....
Das ist die Version 3.01, die auf der Homapage ist die 3.04, die es auch als W7-64-bit gibt.
Nachdem sich die Software selbst upgedatet hat, geht es - im Moment.....

Danke Euch

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Roch2o (6. Juni 2010)

ich hab auch win7 64bit, bei mir ging auch die Tastenbeleuchtung gar nicht mehr, sowie die G-tasten und vorallem die tasten Menü Display, aber Display leuchtete mit auswahl menü.
Hatte 2x USB an Tastatur nichts dran.
Machte als erste mal zurücksetzen nach der letzten Software installation,;immer noch gleich.
Danach konfig Display Programme automatic switch 10 sec,da ging nur der Reiter performace monitor.
Ich wollte auch grad alle treiber deinstall machen, aber untersuchte Netzstecker; 1.Rausgezogen ,Display leuchted nicht mehr,     Orange led tastatur leuchted, nur tastatur geht OK,------
Netzstecker wieder eingesteckt,Display und Tastatur Beleuchtung wieder volle Funktion.

Hoffe das kommt nicht bald wieder vor das mit dem Netzstecker zur G19,(wackelkontackt ist nicht auszuschliesen)wenn ich jetz da rumwackel am kabel, Funktioniert alles.


----------



## iRaptor (6. Juni 2010)

Dann wird es wohl ein Wackelkontakt sein.


----------



## affenkopf666 (26. November 2010)

ja es ist eindeutig ein wackelkontackt, hatte das gleiche problem, nach etwas sanfter gewalt am kabel das in die tastatur führ hatte ich erfolg.


----------



## Galardius (24. Juli 2014)

Auch wenn der Post schon wer weis wie alt ist, habe ich dennoch etwas beizutragen.
Meine G19s, die ich mir vor kurzem gekauft habe, hatte genau die gleichen Fehler.

Ich habe die Tastatur dann noch an meinem Noteboot angeschlossen. Das Problem bestand weiterhin.
Das Noteboot von meinem Freindin war so gut wie neu. Da ich an einen Treiberkonflikt mit meiner alten G15 dachte, sollte es hier ja wohl gehen. Aber der Fehler blieb.

Ich habe dann noch mal alle USB Anschlüsse an meinem PC durchprobiert... Manchmal funktioniert meine Maus nicht und ich habe den Verdacht, dass die neuen Geräte heutzutage schon viel Strom brauchen und manche USB Anschlüsse einfach von der Spannungstolleranz am unteren Ende liegen, was vieleicht zu Problemen führt.

Ende vom Test. Tastatur läuft. Auch einem der Anschlüsse fing das Dingen an zu leuchten und da war alles klar. 

Probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## JackA (24. Juli 2014)

Naja Spannungstoleranz hat USB nicht, das sind 5V. Auch der Strom ist festgelegt mit 500mA bei USB 2.0. Das sollte der Port hergeben, ansonsten darf er sich nicht USB 2.0 schimpfen.
Aber wer sich heute noch eine G19 holt, macht was falsch. Rubberdomes sind max. 40-50 Euro wert. Danach gibts es schon Mechas. Display verwirklicht man dann mit Roccat Power-Grid.


----------



## Quat (24. Juli 2014)

Cool Galardius, dank für die "Neuauflage".
Da hak ich mir doch gleich mal mit ein.
Ebenfalls G19 aber keine"s", lag schon lang im Schrank, so 2-3 Jahre. Funzte ebenfalls nicht, weder Tasten noch Display.
Ok aufschrauben, Garantie ist ja eh vorbei und rein gucken, Anschlüsse kontrollieren, zusammen bauen und siehe da, sie geht.
*ABER!*
Irgendwie nicht wirklich zuverlässig. Genau wie bei dir Galardius nicht immer an jedem Anschluß.
Ok das könnte ich je verkraften aber das war´s noch nicht.
Hol ich den Rechner aus dem Standby dann spinnt dieses Ding mal richtig.
Schlussendlich hat sich meine G15 mit der G19 verbrüdert und hat nun ähnliche Allüren. Nicht gar so schlimm aber immer noch schlimm genug.
Ab und an funzen die Tasten nicht, wohl aber die Media-Tasten. System zurück setzten hilft leider nicht.


----------

